# Molly did it!! New SH in the house!



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

We went out on the first Senior test of the season due to terrible handling, but it was a still a good experience because I learned how to manage her test anxiety a little better for the next test. Then she went on to pass the next four! I learned a bit about myself working Molly through this. It was easier to quit than to continue working with her and potentially fail. Even after our first pass, I believed that I was content with just that one pass because I didn't want to go through the X amount of fails that I might have to in order to get three more passes. Test anxiety can be unpredictable. But man, it's just dog training. Who cares? Luckily, we got through with no problems.

This also means she qualifies for the Versatility Certificate!

Also, I'm not holding up a gang sign. It's supposed to indicate pass #4 :bowl: But if anyone's a G, it's Molly. Just look at that tough expression. :roflmao:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations! Great picture, the look on her face is priceless.....


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations. Great picture


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Congratulations! I love the picture.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations, the picture is definitely one for framing. Wonderful expression on her face!.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think you should say that YOU and Molly did it! Congratulations!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I think you should say that YOU and Molly did it! Congratulations!


This was my first thought!!! Huge congratulations to the team  I know you must be so proud of your beautiful girl!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Whoo Hoo!!! Congratulations to you and Molly!!!


----------



## Sweese (Sep 25, 2013)

Congratulations! Nice work


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations again! I didn't see the gang sign before, but Molly does look pretty hardcore.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yay!!!!! Congrats! I'm so proud of you!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow! Way to go! Huge accomplishment!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! Molly's journey to SH has finally finished! Good for Molly for sticking with it.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> Congratulations! Molly's journey to SH has finally finished! Good for Molly for sticking with it.


It was a LOT shorter than I thought it’d be. I absolutely did not expect her to pass four in a row. I thought we’d be testing for a few seasons . But she had all the skills from before I gave up on her. I just needed to learn how to desensitize her to the test environment. She ended up doing great work. I’m very proud of her.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Hurray for Team Molly!


----------



## jenherrin (Apr 15, 2018)

Great job and great photo!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS! WTG Team Molly! Take a breather and onto MH.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats! I love the photo.


----------

